# Looking for feedback on nsfw comic



## Brightcat135 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello! Gotta say I'm perhaps a little embarrassed about this, but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to offer some feedback on a short nsfw comic I'm working on. I want to make a collection of short stories featuring various dragon characters both anthro and feral. Maybe put them all together into an anthology someday.

These pages are just a prototype but I just want to know what folks think about the style. I'm working alone and I'm trying to find a balance between it looking decent and not taking forever to do. The character designs aren't final and the background I just threw together. Also wondering if people would be interested in seeing me make more of this. Not gonna lie, I'm not nearly as confident with drawing humanoid figures as I am feral ones, which is sort of why I'm doing this also so I can get better at it. Anyway, lemme know what yall think! ^_^

*CLICK HERE!* Has MxM anthro dragons


----------



## berry (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked how it turned out. Especially the second panel! Looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## vickers (Dec 1, 2021)

The art is really nice, all the proportions are correct and the poses are believable, so I'd say you're in the right track! Unfortunately, there's no fast way of making comics, they'll always take lots of time and effort to complete... so don't give up! One bit of advice I have though is to keep the characters' positions consistent (or as consistent as possible.)

For example; on the first page the blue dragon is on the left side of the panels, but in the second page he is on the right. That transition was so sudden that as I was reading it, I thought I had missed a page for a moment. If you need to make a transition like that, it's better to show the characters moving, or the "camera" moving around them, so it will be smoother and the readers are less likely to be confused by it.


----------



## Brightcat135 (Dec 2, 2021)

berry said:


> I liked how it turned out. Especially the second panel! Looking forward to more in the future.


Thanks! I'll be working on this here and there ^-^


vickers said:


> The art is really nice, all the proportions are correct and the poses are believable, so I'd say you're in the right track! Unfortunately, there's no fast way of making comics, they'll always take lots of time and effort to complete... so don't give up! One bit of advice I have though is to keep the characters' positions consistent (or as consistent as possible.)
> 
> For example; on the first page the blue dragon is on the left side of the panels, but in the second page he is on the right. That transition was so sudden that as I was reading it, I thought I had missed a page for a moment. If you need to make a transition like that, it's better to show the characters moving, or the "camera" moving around them, so it will be smoother and the readers are less likely to be confused by it.


Thank you! I think the anatomy and posing is what I'm most worried about. And ah yes, the 180 degree rule! I made the choice to flip the characters around bc I wanted them to be in the light so to speak, and I have already established that the window was on the right. But that meant it's gonna look weird lol. Going forward it's something I'll be more conscious of!


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 3, 2021)

Just a personal taste issue for me; I don't like external testicles drawn on reptiles, birds, amphibians, and/or other creatures that don't carry them externally. Especially when drawing non-human penises, they seem out of place to me.

I may be in the minority, and one can always argue, "They're anthro, so. . ." Again, just a personal preference.

One layperson's opinion.


----------



## Brightcat135 (Dec 3, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> Just a personal taste issue for me; I don't like external testicles drawn on reptiles, birds, amphibians, and/or other creatures that don't carry them externally. Especially when drawing non-human penises, they seem out of place to me.
> 
> I may be in the minority, and one can always argue, "They're anthro, so. . ." Again, just a personal preference.
> 
> One layperson's opinion.


I see your point. On my feral dragons/characters I don't draw external testicle at all. But even tho it looks weird on these characters it looked even stranger without them to me, prolly because they are so humanoid in shape. It's like the question of do you draw the boobs on non-mammal anthros? At first I would think no, but I almost never see female anthros without any sort of boobs.


----------



## Phischermen (Dec 11, 2021)

I liked the way you drew red dragon's penis. The cum looks good too; good color, good viscosity, etc.
I noticed on page 6 you took a "chip" out of the speech balloon, I assume to show when and where an off-panel character is talking. That's an interesting idea, but you don't necessarily have to keep doing that if you want because I'm sure most readers would be able to figure out whose talking based on the speech balloon's placement and the context of the scene.
I'd say you've struck a good balance between style and practicality. It gets the job done, and it looks good!


----------



## Brightcat135 (Dec 11, 2021)

Phischermen said:


> I liked the way you drew red dragon's penis. The cum looks good too; good color, good viscosity, etc.
> I noticed on page 6 you took a "chip" out of the speech balloon, I assume to show when and where an off-panel character is talking. That's an interesting idea, but you don't necessarily have to keep doing that if you want because I'm sure most readers would be able to figure out whose talking based on the speech balloon's placement and the context of the scene.
> I'd say you've struck a good balance between style and practicality. It gets the job done, and it looks good!


Thanks for the comment. ^_^ Never thought I'd see the day when someone said I drew cum well lmao! As for the speech bubble thing I suppose it's not necessary as long as I lay stuff out clearly, but I always see it in other comics.


----------

